

Power of the Pentatonic Scale [video] - BRadmin
http://www.vimeo.com/5732745

======
noodle
this was submitted a month ago. except, with the "www" in the url. interesting
how it doesn't pick that up as a duplicate.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=734380>

